# Revenue code 906/Medicare billing IOP's



## abalkevitch (Sep 13, 2011)

I work for an outpatient psychiatric clinic and we bill for Intensive Outpatient services (H0015) on a UB04, but we are doing something wrong. They are being rejected by Medicare, and I have read that the revenue code we have been using (906) is no longer valid. My boss has asked me to investigate this and find out why Medicare is rejecting these claims so we can correct the error. Any thoughts? The rejection reason from Medicare is "Non Covered charges". Please help! Thank you!


----------

